# Prom caricature



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

How accurate is this?haha


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, it's an accurate exaggeration...

...you're home early


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It ended at midnight


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a little cutie, man! Hope you didn't murder her toes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Seeing your dates picture , I'm not sure why you were thinking of slingshots before the prom . Hope you had a memorable prom .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it's closer to accurate for you but not her,i agree as pretty as she is slingshots would have been the last thing on my mind,i hope y'all had a great safe time,is she your girl or just your d*ate *


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

bigron said:


> it's closer to accurate for you but not her,i agree as pretty as she is slingshots would have been the last thing on my mind,i hope y'all had a great safe time,is she your girl or just your d*ate *


 she's my girl and we have been together a little over a year and a half


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

shew97 said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > it's closer to accurate for you but not her,i agree as pretty as she is slingshots would have been the last thing on my mind,i hope y'all had a great safe time,is she your girl or just your d*ate *
> ...


that's great congrats


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

bigron said:


> shew97 said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


thank you


----------

